# new owner - duo temp pro + smart grinder pro



## HSimmo95 (Dec 4, 2018)

first post!

xmas bonus at work so took the plunge and upgraded from a delonghi dedica and cheap grinder to the Sage products in the title! I'm a little confused as to where to start!

Managed to get some fairly solid tasting drinks out of the Dedica just by trail and error really.

Now I've got a good quality grinder with actual settings and a machine that can handle a finer grind, I want to make sure I've got everything dialed in properly to maximize the investment.

I'm currently buying beans from Origin, via the online store, I can link it here if that helps with my question.

Just wondering where to start with making sure my grind size is right and all the other variables involved. (I currently don't have scales, but buying some soon)

cheers!


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

HSimmo95 said:


> first post!
> 
> xmas bonus at work so took the plunge and upgraded from a delonghi dedica and cheap grinder to the Sage products in the title! I'm a little confused as to where to start!
> 
> ...


Using my sage grinder with fresh beans ( Italian style) I found 17 seconds and grind on 16 was Giving me a 30-40 ml shot for two espressos in 30 seconds. This is only a guide but that is what you should be aiming for. Tamping is the real art, not too tight, not too light. A stainless steel tamper is good so you can polish the ground coffee before brewing. It takes a few bad coffees before you get the perfect one on a regular basis.

Good luck and enjoy the learning.


----------



## HSimmo95 (Dec 4, 2018)

Tanguero said:


> Using my sage grinder with fresh beans ( Italian style) I found 17 seconds and grind on 16 was Giving me a 30-40 ml shot for two espressos in 30 seconds. This is only a guide but that is what you should be aiming for. Tamping is the real art, not too tight, not too light. A stainless steel tamper is good so you can polish the ground coffee before brewing. It takes a few bad coffees before you get the perfect one on a regular basis.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the learning.


thanks for the quick reply mate, appreciate it. That's great, a solid starting point for me to aim at.

Have you tried going finer? I think I read on here that 10 or 11 chokes the machine up?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get some scales.

Weigh you dose, weigh your output .

Other people settings will be a function of where their grinder is set, the dose and the type of coffee used .

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Plenty threads around, have read then come back ^ said link. origin are pretty good


----------



## HSimmo95 (Dec 4, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get some scales.
> 
> Weigh you dose, weigh your output .
> 
> ...


that link/guide is mega! thank you


----------



## MC1 (Jul 2, 2018)

HSimmo95 said:


> first post!
> 
> xmas bonus at work so took the plunge and upgraded from a delonghi dedica and cheap grinder to the Sage products in the title! I'm a little confused as to where to start!
> 
> ...


I've PM'ed you back matey.


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

The finer the ground the more time to brew a fixed volume. Over 30 seconds tends to get the bitterness out of the beans, not a good idea!

Always keep the whole process clean, I use Brita filtered water even if you have a filter built in. Back wash the brewhead without the need for chemical cleaner after every session, takes about 30 seconds! I use the cleaning tablet once a week on the auto clean cycle.

Clean the grinder at the same time between new bags of beans. Read the instructions for cleaning, removing the top burr is easy. I use the little brush and vacuum as much as possible before putting it back together.

Keeping everything clean may appear a little anal but it pays off in the end....

Nothing is more satisfying than a great home brew.


----------

